# Egg Prices??



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

Just curious what everyone out there sells their eggs for per dozen? (And what state)


----------



## mysticgmekeepr (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in NE, Ohio and sell mine to friends at church for $2.50 a dozen


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I am in NH, I sell mine for 2.00 a dozen.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Indiana $3.oo a doz.


----------



## leogarguilo (Mar 27, 2013)

I live in CT. Do you need a license to sell eggs? Is that type of thing regulated or can any backyard chicken keeper sell eggs?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Here you go ...

http://www.chickenforum.com/f10/selling-eggs-2803/

http://www.chickenforum.com/f10/egg-prices-2295/

http://www.chickenforum.com/f34/how-much-charge-chicken-eggs-meat-1951/


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Monmouth county NJ $4.00/doz.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I could get $4 easily here, but prefer to sell to friends at $2. Walmart has some kind of supposedly free range eggs for $5/doz. (Not endorsing Walmart.....just saying)


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine are $2.50 a dozen. Rural Western Pa


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Upstate South Carolina........the market here is from $2.00 to $2.75 per doz.
I dont sell mine. I give them away. It frustrates my wife because I do. She says to "recoup some of the cost" for the feeds and such I purchase all year long for the Birds,..the goats,...the Turkeys,....rabbits,....kitty kitties....and all the deer that consume my garden.

I should.....but I didnt go into it to make money...yes Im losing me arse here.!!! LOL!

I started this a while ago for our benefit...the eggs the chicken dinners....the ribs on the grill...the T-day meals....and the education our grandkids are getting. Growing up back...well.....loooong time ago,...my family did not sell our stock.....mom would however trade or barder for items......Guess thats where Im at.

Times are getting harder.....Bird keepers are not like most folks. We are independant to a degree. Learn to help out others......the rewards of coming off the grid or out of the "SYSTEM" are great..!!

Happy day!


----------



## tigernielscremer (Apr 1, 2013)

*1.8 dollars.That is a good price for fully organic eggs*

I sell my fully organic eggs for 1.8 dollars a dozen.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Texas gulf coast, $4.00 a doz for pasture raised, thinking of moving to organic.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

North Carolina - $2.00 a dozen large fowl eggs & $1.50 a dozen bantam eggs. Does anyone know what Coturnix quail eggs are worth?


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

We sell our chicken eggs for $3.00 & duck eggs for $4.00 a dozen. East TN


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Last year...I got $ 3.00 per dozen from a _select few _"customers".
I haven't sold any this year. But WILL soon. 
(They might be a little higher -doubtful- although feed prices are higher. BUT,
they won't be any cheaper.)

in semi-rural NW New Mexico.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## andre831 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in Monterey County Ca and have heard a dozen for $5 sometimes a bit more. Haven't sold any of mine yet but plan on starting soon, probably for $4 or $5 a dozen.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm in West Texas, $3.50 a dozen, duck $4.00, turkey 5.00.

VIVI


----------



## BaldwinCreekFarm (May 13, 2013)

Here in Upstate NY getting $3.00 a doz and cant keep them in stock. We sell out of a local hardware store and its going really well.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Indiana in the middle of a farming community.

Brown eggs. I started out at $3 a dozen. Hens were out producing the demand.

Local "Farmer's Market" selling white for $2 and browns at $2.50

Changed my price to $2 and now the demand equals the hens output.

"Profits" from the eggs almost pay for the feed.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Indiana in the middle of a farming community.
> 
> Brown eggs. I started out at $3 a dozen. Hens were out producing the demand.
> 
> ...


Wow. That makes "cents". Our hens have been out producing our sales by a lot. We have deduced to just donate as many as we can to the local shelters and food banks. Grumpy...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

GrumpyMan said:


> Wow. That makes "cents". Our hens have been out producing our sales by a lot. We have deduced to just donate as many as we can to the local shelters and food banks. Grumpy...


I AGREE !
In the many and various businesses that I created and operated and owned over many decades..........I learned.
I learned that "price-cutting" is a self-defeating proposition.
Price your "Product" according to its Quality and its Utility.
COMPETE on the basis of "Service", NOT "Price".
Your customers will appreciate it....as will.... your Banker, your Accountant, your Employees, and your "_friendly" _( ? ) I.R.S. agent.

Lowering Price is easy_. Raising Price is difficult.

( Better to GIVE your excess eggs to a Food Bank -good Public Relations- and keep your Price.....which some People will equate to QUALITY _*! *_Sell your Product too cheap....some People will think that the Quality is POOR....and, therefore, WON'T BUY IT _*! *)
just my 2 Pesos worth,
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> I AGREE !
> In the many and various businesses that I created and operated and owned over many decades..........I learned.
> I learned that "price-cutting" is a self-defeating proposition.
> Price your "Product" according to its Quality and its Utility.
> ...


I agree with ya retired! I was at the local Walmart the other day (something I don't do often or willingly) and the organic "cage free" eggs were between 4.15-4.45 a dozen. I use the non-soy/non gmo feed, and my gals are out in the grass most the day eating whatever they find, and also get some wheat grass. I used to think asking 4 a doz was high, but, not so much! I am not organic, but, I bet better than the organic the store has! Plus, my customers can meet the ladies that laid the eggs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm in Wisconsin. I dont sell but in my area farm fresh eggs go for about $2.00 -- $2.50 a dozen, ducks eggs about a dollar more.


----------



## BaldwinCreekFarm (May 13, 2013)

Interestingly enough, the owner of the store where I sell recommended a price increase to 3.50. Seems many customers are reporting my prices are way lower than others, which tells me I can safely bump them up 50 cents. 

Some people complain now and some will after the price increase, but you have to cover costs at best. 

Otherwise I'd be better off just producing for our own use like we started out with a half dozen layers and a LOT less costs ( such as for the current five dozen birds we feed )


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> I AGREE !
> In the many and various businesses that I created and operated and owned over many decades..........I learned.
> I learned that "price-cutting" is a self-defeating proposition.
> Price your "Product" according to its Quality and its Utility.
> ...


Thank you for your advise. It's good to listen to the old guys that have been there and done it all. Jason, GrumpyFarms


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Wisconsin here. 

Standard is $1.50 for white. 

Rainbow flock like myself, we charge between $2-3 depending on size and mixture.


----------



## PeepinChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

I sell my rainbow eggs for 2.50 a dozen here,in Cody WY, bantam size is 1.50 dz


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Depends on the area in which you live, but in this area of WV they go for $2.50 per. unless you see them at a street farmer's market where they try to get $3 or more for them.


----------



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

Western mass gets $3.00-$3.50 a dozen


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Here in friendsville tn we sell for 3.50 mixed colors.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Jim said:


> I agree with ya retired! I was at the local Walmart the other day (something I don't do often or willingly) and the organic "cage free" eggs were between 4.15-4.45 a dozen. I use the non-soy/non gmo feed, and my gals are out in the grass most the day eating whatever they find, and also get some wheat grass. I used to think asking 4 a doz was high, but, not so much! I am not organic, but, I bet better than the organic the store has! Plus, my customers can meet the ladies that laid the eggs.


I agree! The cage free organic eggs at my Walmart are 3.58 for 18, but I don't know what they are feeding those chickens and if by free range they mean 3000 of them crammed in a barn! I prefer to get them locally if I can, and I usually buy 9-10 dozen at a time. (I'm a baker, wedding cakes, etc.). I get a half inch higher rise out of my cake batter with farm fresh local eggs than I do with store bought white generic eggs! Support your local farmers!!!


----------

